# G. Pulchra Sling Setup #1



## Tranz (Oct 9, 2002)

Here is the setup for Krunch, my 1 1/4" G. Pulchra sling.


----------



## Tranz (Oct 9, 2002)

*G. Pulchra Sling Setup #2*

Here is the small Petpal filled with Jungle Mix with a black vinyl chair tip.


----------



## Tranz (Oct 9, 2002)

*G. Pulchra Sling Setup #3*

Here is Krunch in its burrow.


----------



## Tranz (Oct 9, 2002)

*G. Pulchra Sling Setup #4*

Here is Krunch munching a cricket.


----------



## Rookie (Oct 9, 2002)

*Peso*

I only have one pic of Peso in his jar.  He isn't in that jar anymore, but rather a plastic tub.  What are the measurements for that petpal?  I have a Kritter Keeper ready to go for Peso when he's big enough for it.
What color is krunch?  He seems to be entirely brown.  Peso's legs are a reddish-pink, and his abdomen is charcoal.  I'm hoping for a shiny new colour change when he moults  
Nice pics.  
Paul


----------



## Tranz (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Peso*



> _Originally posted by Rookie _
> *I only have one pic of Peso in his jar.  He isn't in that jar anymore, but rather a plastic tub.  What are the measurements for that petpal?  I have a Kritter Keeper ready to go for Peso when he's big enough for it.
> What color is krunch?  He seems to be entirely brown.  Peso's legs are a reddish-pink, and his abdomen is charcoal.  I'm hoping for a shiny new colour change when he moults
> Nice pics.
> Paul *


The Petpal might be a little over 4" diameter at the top.  Krunch is mostly brown, tan, burnt red, and greyish - but does have a prominent jet black spot on the top of its abdomen, and other dark markings.  I suspected at first arachnocenter.com might have made a mistake and given me the wrong spider, but I have read that G. Pulchras can be brownish when young,  then darken as they get older, especially "beyond one inch".  Time will tell.  I hope I didn't get a nasty Asian Fawn Birdeater by mistake.


----------



## Rookie (Oct 9, 2002)

*Same here*

I was a little surprised when my pulchra showed up too.  I would've mistaken it for a variety of a garden spider if it weren't for the little U. hairs.  I was a little confused, I mean, it's a Brazilian Black after all, right?  However, I saw a pic of a G. Pulchra s'ling that Bryan took, and his looks just like mine.  It didn't look anything like yours though, so who knows, maybe you've got yourself an Asian Fawn    Like you said: time will tell.
You enjoy yours, and I'll enjoy mine, whatever species they may be.
Paul


----------



## Tranz (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Same here*



> _Originally posted by Rookie _
> *I was a little surprised when my pulchra showed up too.  I would've mistaken it for a variety of a garden spider if it weren't for the little U. hairs.  I was a little confused, I mean, it's a Brazilian Black after all, right?  However, I saw a pic of a G. Pulchra s'ling that Bryan took, and his looks just like mine.  It didn't look anything like yours though, so who knows, maybe you've got yourself an Asian Fawn    Like you said: time will tell.
> You enjoy yours, and I'll enjoy mine, whatever species they may be.
> Paul *


Well, yours is a lot smaller than mine.  Mine's body is 3/4" in itself.  I gave it a cricket last night  that was 3/4" inch and it had no problem with it - wasn't a trace of it left this morning.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2002)

A lot of spiders look very different as babies than they do as adult.  Many species don't start to show their adult colouration until they are an inch or sometimes more.

I have baby L. parahybana and baby G. rosea at home right now and if they ever got mixed up you would never be able to tell which is which by looking at them!

This is why you ALWAYS label your vials  lol


----------

